# Health Insurance



## Dave 1874 (Sep 27, 2015)

Apologies if this is covered elsewhere. Ignoring any possible changes due to a potential Brexit, would anybody be able to assist please. My wife and I are both 59, retired but 7 years away from UK retirement age and looking to move to Portugal in the next 12 months. I understand that Portugal is no longer party to the recipricol health care arrangements with the UK and as such we will not be entitled to any Portugese state health care until we reach 66, i.e. UK Retirement age at which point the UK will provide support for the cost of any health care needed in Portugal. Am I correct and if so is my only option to obtain Private Health Care?
Assuming all the above is correct, I have obtained quotes for Private Health Care which are about £4000 - £5000 a year for both of us. Does this sound about right?
Many thanks
Dave Hardcastle.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Dave

I'm not sure you are correct in that assumption. 

My wife & I are similar age to you and in a similar person/retirement situation to you (and both have UK passports) and we registered with the Portuguese NHS about 4 1/2 years ago and we both get the same more or less free NHS care as any Portuguese person...... my own care is ongoing and I had free blood tests just yesterday. 

I should also say that ease of getting registered with the PT NHS system here seems to vary from area to area and seems to get harder the closer you go to the coast (especially the Algarve). 

We're close to Figueiro Dos Vinhos in the central zone & even though Portuguese bureaucracy is always difficult, getting registered here was an absolute doddle.


----------



## Dave 1874 (Sep 27, 2015)

Many thanks Travelling Man, that has given me some hope although I understand that Portugal pulling out of the recipricol agreement is a fairly recent thing and also understand that it would not impact on anyone registered say 4 years ago. Still struggling to get absolute confirmation but really appreciate your comments.
Dave


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Dave,

If you're coming over between now and then it might be worth you're dropping into a medical centre here and asking them if you'll have any trouble getting registered....... and for what it's worth, I know 3 couples in similar situations who have registered (without any problems) within the last 9 months or so.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

In my view Brexit has zero chance of being a reality - just like Scottish Independence it's all just a bit of political posturing. Opening the debate may enable the UK to negotiate slightly better membership terms which would be the result the politicians and bankers (same thing really) are looking for.


----------



## Dave 1874 (Sep 27, 2015)

Many thanks again Travelling Man, really appreciate that. Gives me renewed hope of a move sooner rather than later. Enjoy the sun! Dave.


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Dave
> 
> I'm not sure you are correct in that assumption.
> 
> ...


I'm very interested in the replies here as I'm in the same age bracket, retired from working and living on assets. My understanding was that if you were there in Portugal for more than 90 days you had to register as a resident. Further, I was under the impression that if under the Uk retirement age (66) private medical insurance would be required if you were a resident under the age of official retirement. What am I missing here because I'm under the impression that if I were to live in Portugal full time I would require medical insurance with a large expense attached.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ash Jez said:


> I'm very interested in the replies here as I'm in the same age bracket, retired from working and living on assets. My understanding was that if you were there in Portugal for more than 90 days you had to register as a resident. Further, I was under the impression that if under the Uk retirement age (66) private medical insurance would be required if you were a resident under the age of official retirement. What am I missing here because I'm under the impression that if I were to live in Portugal full time I would require medical insurance with a large expense attached.


I'm assuming you have a UK passport but as I understand it and as per our experience (from coming here 5 years ago), you can live here for 3 months before you must register as a resident and in that time you should have an EHIC card then once you have you're first (5 year) Residencia you can register with a local GP and you'll get exactly the same more or less free medical care as any other Portuguese person is entitled to.

We were told we had to get a social security number before we registered with the GP and that's what we did but I've seen posts here that say the SS number is no longer needed to register with a GP...... Whether that's true or not, I have no idea I'm afraid. 

Also for what it's worth, from my experience (of having ongoing medical care) and that of other Brits I know the Portuguese NHS is quite simply superb so I don't personally think private care is necessary.


----------



## Dave 1874 (Sep 27, 2015)

*Health care*

Hi both.
I have done extensive research on this subject and can say that it is very confusing. Travelling Man, this is no criticism but my original assumption is correct. Things have changed since 2014 with regard to healthcare cover in Portugal especially for people who are under the UK state retirement age. The changes are significant as per the article in the Telegraph. Unfortunately significant enough to make me realise that I cannot afford to move to Portugal for the next 6/7 years as I would need to 
take out private health cover at a cost of about £5000 per year.
If you are a resident in Portugal and of UK state pension age then the UK will cover healthcare by issuing a S1 form ( formally E121). However the NHS will no longer cover healthcare until you reach state pension age i.e. 66.
Those people who are resident in Portugal and have a S1 will continue to have their health covered by the UK until the S1 comes up for renewal. After that I understand that they will no longer be covered.
This change is huge and I feel will impact upon many expats of a certain age. It has seriously ruined my dream.
Hope this helps and once again no criticism meant as I wish the outcome was different.
Regards
Dave 1874.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Dave

I've been here for almost 5 years, am 60 in a few week's time & am currently getting freeish care here but thanks for the heads up.

If you do have to buy insurance you might like to consult AFPOP (you'll find 'em on the net) & see what their suppliers can offer you before you give up on your dream.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Dave 1874 said:


> Hi both.
> I have done extensive research on this subject and can say that it is very confusing. Travelling Man, this is no criticism but my original assumption is correct. Things have changed since 2014 with regard to healthcare cover in Portugal especially for people who are under the UK state retirement age. The changes are significant as per the article in the Telegraph. Unfortunately significant enough to make me realise that I cannot afford to move to Portugal for the next 6/7 years as I would need to
> take out private health cover at a cost of about £5000 per year.
> If you are a resident in Portugal and of UK state pension age then the UK will cover healthcare by issuing a S1 form ( formally E121). However the NHS will no longer cover healthcare until you reach state pension age i.e. 66.
> ...


There is a lot of information out there that is either inaccurate or out of date, including newspaper articles. 
This issue was discussed recently on another forum

State Health Care - British Expats

The consensus of opinion (with supporting evidence from official Portuguese sources) was that residency is the only requirement to obtain access to the NHS. The British S1 Form is irrelevant , if you are below pension age.


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

So where might we go to get reliable information on this topic. Forums can't be the only place to seek current legislation.


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

Is this as posted somewhere else correct.

_All residents of Portugal are now entitled to free state health insurance.
Just take your residence papers down to the local health center and fill out the form. 
You don't have to be working or paying social security contributions.
If the secretary at the health center won't sing you up because he/she is ignorant of the new rules, go to the social security office and ask them to phone the health center to let them know._


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes it is legally correct. However, its quite possible that your local health center will incorrectly ask for a social security number. You may have better luck at the emergency dept of you nearest government hospital. Good luck getting social security to help you as suggested!


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Naaling. Also for others that have this question, a link as kindly supplied to me on another forum is very clear on these matters. Access to the National Health System in Portugal | ARS Algarve, IP


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry travellingman I missed your reply here. Anyway, thanks. Here is something interesting as link provide to me on another forum Access to the National Health System in Portugal | ARS Algarve, IP See Item 2.1 and further down for those interested in this subject. To back what writed in the link above. 

Also the following taken from https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-portugal seems to confirm that as an official Portuguese resident, you would in fact be covered healthwise. Unless I'm misunderstanding something.

Health
"The Portuguese health system is universal, based residence. For this reason, if you are formally resident in Portugal (ie you have registered with the Town Hall or Immigration authorities and have obtained a Residence Certificate), you are entitled to register with your local health centre and receive state healthcare.

However, EU regulations state that if you are in receipt of a State Pension from one EEA member state but resident in another, your healthcare should be covered by the state that pays your pension. For example, if you are resident in Portugal but in receipt of a UK State Pension, the UK should cover your healthcare by issuing you with an S1 (previously E121).

Therefore if you reach State pension age while living in Portugal, it will be necessary to request the form S1 from the DWP and hand it to your nearest social security office (Posto de Atendimento da Segurança Social) so that they can change the way you are covered.

If you do register with the state health system in Portugal, it is important to de-register with your GP in the UK. Likewise, if you decide to return to the UK, then you must de-register with the Portuguese authorities. You can find out more about how to plan for your healthcare if you are going to live abroad on a permanent basis on the NHS "


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought the S1 was no longer in use but am not yet in receipt of the UK state pension so haven't looked into it.

As much as I love Portugal, one of it's drawbacks is the ridiculous and unnecessary bureaucracy and the confusing way individual civil servants put their own interpretation on the rules. This is made worse by the inability of us Estrangeros to understand the Portuguese info and the Govts refusal to obey EU legislation about providing documents in the language of the other member states. 

Quite honestly, the only way to find out if you can definitely get registered and treatment in a particular area is to suck it and see......... come over as a non resident with an EHIC card to give you cover and then go to the individual Centro Do Saude and ask if they'll register you once you've become a resident.

The only other thing I can say is we're in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area, are in receipt of private pensions but not state pensions and we both got registered without problems and have both had very good more or less free treatment ever since....... and I'm receiving ongoing treatment that'll almost certainly be required for the rest of my life....... and the treatment I get here is absolutely tip top.


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

I've heard the same about the S1 being discontinued not that it matters to me being pre-pension. Both links are current and each came from government run sites.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I lodged the paperwork (S31 etc.) for my social security number 3 months ago and am still waiting for something to come in the post .....

Today we took our four year old for a consultation and I was expecting to pay for it as we have no number.


Free of charge!

I don't understand anything .....


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

Could that be because she is 4 years old.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Good point.

There was no payment facility there that I could see ..... I'll ask them next time.

I'm going for a check up soon so let's see what happens.


----------

